# garbage man salary



## littlegreenmartian (May 13, 2012)

*garbage man salary. anyone know?*

hey guys. i'm a garbage man here in england and would like to carry on doing this if we were to move to australia. me and my girlfriend were thinking of perth but this could change and i was just wondering what the starting salary is. i've searched all over and cant get a definate answer so anyone who knows or who does the job who could tell me what they earn would be great.
cheers guys


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

The difficulty you found in finding the answer to this question was probably because each regional area sets its own salary, eg by company, council etc. You would need to look at specific companies and councils for job openings / or email them, to get a specific answer on where you planned to live...but...

That all said, garbage collectors in Sydney can earn approximately 50000 AUD per year, noting that will not go far given the high rents in the city and you'll probably want your partner employed to help cover the bills. You mentioned Perth, well if you look further north to the Pilbura Region, ie. where all the mines are, then you can nearly double that figure. But you'll be isolated or living a fly-in, fly-out lifestyle, but it could be a unique lifestyle worth considering? Your partner could also work there (check Port Hedland for example).

All the best,

Daniel
AustraliaEuropeConnect


----------

